
Machine learning predicts World Cup winner - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611397/machine-learning-predicts-world-cup-winner/?set=
======
nanis
See also: See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264)

------
blackflame7000
Isn't that what Madden has been doing for the last 15 super bowls? I mean
wouldn't 10,000 rounds of FIFA do the qualify?

